# New Midweek Crit



## jkompa (May 15, 2012)

Looking for another midweek road crit or mountain bike race? 
Live inland and don't want to drive to Orange County for a race? 
Come check out a new race being put on by the good guys at SAW Sports Productions. 

www.midweekrap.com or www.sawsp.com

Also like us on Facebook: www.facebook.com/MidweekRAP

We know this can be a huge event but we need your help. 
Be sure to either send a message to [email protected].com or SAW Sports Productions or post a message on our facebook page. We need at least 25 people or this event will be postponed.


----------



## jkompa (May 15, 2012)

UPDATE:

We are canceling the Crit portion of this race but will still be running the MTB race. 

We hope to gain more interest to offer both later on. For complete details and updates please refer to www.midweekrap.com


----------

